# Amazing pictures....*drool aleart***lots pics**



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i hope this isnt breaking rules but im not advertiing the site just wanting others to enjoy this thread of fantastic Betta photos.

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/showthread.php/509-My-BETTAS...

Here are the photos for those not wanting to follow the link:








































(Yes that is two males together but the comment under this pic states they were only together a few seconds, long enough to take the photo)
















































^Dropping eggs^








^Collecting eggs^
























^Amazing pic^
















































































































































































this last one is my FAVOURITE XD


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Second to last is...
Wow.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i know i joined the site this guys on hoping he lived in australia but no luck


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

The first one where the blue male corwntail is embracing with the female. 
And yes the second to the last is really amazing! :-0


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

JaspersANGEL said:


> The first one where the blue male corwntail is embracing with the female.
> And yes the second to the last is really amazing! :-0


 I knowww! o__o
And that blows!!
Id love pics of my guys, but theyre not quiiittee as fantastic as those ones D:


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

he's using like a 5k camera expensive as hell


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Uhhmygod o___O


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I made a custom desktop slide show thing for my background, and I added them all there. I feel a bit guilty tho cause my own Betta's aren't in there.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Jaspersangel...Im sure they would understand lol


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i adore that first DT.


o.0 Bettas look so weird while spawning. >.> or maybe it's just that CT pair. xD

that second pair looks like the female's a busted beanie baby. >.>; maybe that's just me. x-X


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw those photos on Aquarium Life the other week and was simply blown away by how beautifully they captured the personality of betta fish. I'm off to go hide all my Crowntails now because they have been very much put to shame in the tail department.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow. 

'Nuff Said.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

PewPewPew said:


> Second to last is...
> Wow.


 I second that.


----------

